# Shrimping regs -- Is this a misprint??



## ranger374 (Apr 3, 2013)

Was reading the shrimping regs for a cast net and saw this

copied and pasted form the online 2013 PDF regs


CAST NETS
Gear: A cast net is a cone shaped net with a
weighted circumference thrown and retrieved by
hand without mechanical assistance. Two types
of cast nets are defined: a “Bait shrimp cast net”
having a minimum bar mesh of 3⁄8 inch and a
“Food shrimp cast net” having a minimum bar
mesh of 5⁄8 inch. Bait shrimp cast nets cannot be
used to take shrimp for personal consumption;
however, food shrimp cast nets may be used to
take bait. There are no restrictions on the length
either net and cast nets can be modified with
the addition of duct tape or other materials to
enhance performance.

I was under the understanding that you could NOT modify a net -- guess I was wrong????


----------



## David Parker (Apr 3, 2013)

I like the cryptic wording:

"Bait shrimp cast nets cannot be
used to take shrimp for personal consumption;
however, food shrimp cast nets may be used to
take bait."

I'm scratching my head thinking if I can legally eat a shrimp that I catch.


----------



## Boar Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

We used to use clear packing tape to be less conspicuous because it was not allowed. I guess times are changing.


----------



## Mweathers (Apr 4, 2013)

Modifying, or taping nets is legal now in Georgia.  I don't know about the other places.


----------



## GrumpyGill (Jul 29, 2013)

I heard they changed the laws just last year on taping nets


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 30, 2013)

how do you tape the net? do any of you guys have a picture or video link of a taped net?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 30, 2013)

GrumpyGill said:


> I heard they changed the laws just last year on taping nets



It's been allowed in GA since at least 2009.


----------



## gsp416dre (Jul 30, 2013)

They did change law on it. It was a few years ago. The tape is used just below the opening where the lines run the a grommet. The grommet is usually big enough for shrimp to swim straight out. People tape just below the grommet to close up the hole but not so much to cause the net not to work. I just use a zip tie and run in through the net in the circumference just below the grommet, then tighten the zip tie up until it closes the hole, but the lines still move freely.


----------



## benosmose (Jul 30, 2013)

I have seen nets taped just above the weights I assumed it made the net open more in deep water but that was a guess.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 30, 2013)

benosmose said:


> I have seen nets taped just above the weights I assumed it made the net open more in deep water but that was a guess.



That's the theory at least. 

For shallow water you don't need a taped net, but for deep water shrimping many people prefer a net taped next to the weights to help keep the net open as it falls.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 30, 2013)

So can I make a net completely out of duct tape or what?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 30, 2013)

David Parker said:


> So can I make a net completely out of duct tape or what?



Knock yourself out! Be sure to video tape trying to throw it.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 30, 2013)

Danny Leigh said:


> Knock yourself out! Be sure to video tape trying to throw it.



yeh,  I got it.  I'll build a special casting net chunking machine out of duct tape


----------



## ssiredfish (Jul 30, 2013)

David Parker said:


> yeh,  I got it.  I'll build a special casting net chunking machine out of duct tape



Just make sure your "duck-mesh" isnt smaller than 3/8, haha

As to your original post, its all about mesh size.  3/8" has always been the minimum since I can remember but I have no idea where you are going to buy a larger "food net", haha...All the ones we sell have bait nets stamped on em.

To me it sounds like one more way for them to write you a ticket.  If you use a 3/8's just tell them all those shrimp in the cooler are bait, dead bait that is, and I dont see how you could get into trouble


----------



## GrumpyGill (Jul 30, 2013)

I cant believe Ga doesnt have a shrimp baiting season, back home we had 2 months where we could bait for shrimp, and always had shrimp in the freezer


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Jul 31, 2013)

GrumpyGill said:


> I cant believe Ga doesnt have a shrimp baiting season, back home we had 2 months where we could bait for shrimp, and always had shrimp in the freezer



No need to bait in Georgia where we have deep holes full of shrimp.


----------



## GrumpyGill (Aug 2, 2013)

shrimped here since 2009, still have yet to see the numbers I had back in charleston. Used to fill 3 48 quart coolers in les than 2 hours


----------

